# Rose



## Rose & Dave (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Dave & I got our first motorhome in sept and went fultime, it's great.  Just got back from discovering wildcamping in Portugal, so much better than campsites.

Did not know you could wildcamp in uk, how safe is it, would be grateful for any advise as this is all still new to us.

Thanks
Rose


----------



## Belgian (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome Rose & Dave, to this most friendly site (they even accept me )
Enjoy wildcamping and just go through all those threads on this site; you'll discover a goldmine. And then... you are hooked


----------



## Trevor (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Rose and Dave,
Welcome to the fourum, hope you's like it on here good luck.


----------



## t&s (Mar 24, 2008)

Rose & Dave said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Dave & I got our first motorhome in sept and went fultime, it's great.  Just got back from discovering wildcamping in Portugal, so much better than campsites.
> 
> ...



welcome 
if you have  any places in portugal you could recomend to us all we would Apreaceat it 
cheers t


----------



## sundown (Mar 25, 2008)

Rose & Dave said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Dave & I got our first motorhome in sept and went fultime, it's great.  Just got back from discovering wildcamping in Portugal, so much better than campsites.
> 
> ...



hi rose & dave and welcome to wildcamping,
            yes, wildcamping in UK is safe depending on where you are
I can only speak for scotland, where there's  an abundance of terrific places to park up
the farther north the better


----------



## cipro (Mar 25, 2008)

Rose & Dave said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Dave & I got our first motorhome in sept and went fultime, it's great. Just got back from discovering wildcamping in Portugal, so much better than campsites.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome guys, I envy your wild living hope to try it 1 day

wild camping in uk hmm personally never had any probs touch wood
but like I always say gut feeling does it for me If pushed to stop in a small town arrive late and leave early, I think incidents are far and few between but have your wits about you GOOD LUCK and all the best in your quest.


----------



## Rose & Dave (Mar 25, 2008)

sundown said:


> hi rose & dave and welcome to wildcamping,
> yes, wildcamping in UK is safe depending on where you are
> I can only speak for scotland, where there's  an abundance of terrific places to park up
> the farther north the better


Thanks, we are presently on site at Monifieth, we stay here to visit our daughter in Broughty Ferry, is there any wildcamping in this area?


----------



## sundown (Mar 25, 2008)

hi rose & dave, 
im afraid i can't tell you much about the monifieth area
although i have seen vans parked up, along the
esplanade in dundee, at the end, beside the airport
but im not personally keen on high population areas
most good camping spots are farther north


----------

